# Verliere den Kontakt zu den Pedalen beim Springen und Dropen...



## Pumucklbj81 (1. September 2010)

Hallo.
Mal ne ganz doofe Frage. Hab seit einiger Zeit mein neues Bike und kann jetzt auch ein paar mehr Sachen im Bikepark springen und droppen.
Seit dem merke ich das ich beim springen an Tables zum beispiel den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliere. Das gleiche passiert mir beim Dropen.
Gibts Tipps? Hab schon den Rebount am Dämpfer runtergedreht, es hätte ja sein können die zu hohe Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zieht mir das Hinterrad runter, aber hilft nix.
Fahre auch Schuhe von 661 und Pedale von Atomlab. Sollte daher auch nicht daran liegen....
Verkantet ihr eure Füße etwas? Oder habt ihr die Füße in einem anderen Winkel?

Viele von den Bikeparkprofis werden jetzt denken: Was´n das für nen Depp..... Aber ich bin echt froh über Tipps.....

Danke.


----------



## Mitglied (1. September 2010)

Körperspannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumucklbj81 (1. September 2010)

Weiß halt nicht wie ich die aufbauen soll damit das Heck nicht einfach wegtaucht.....


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2010)




----------



## Pumucklbj81 (1. September 2010)

Hmmm..... ob das so die Lösung ist.....


----------



## derchecker (1. September 2010)

hinteres pedal schräg bis ganz senkrecht stellen und mit dem fuß nach hinten drücken. so klemmst du sozusagen deinen körper zwischen lenker und pedal ein.


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (1. September 2010)

Ach so.... so meint ihr das.... ja, das werde ich morgen mal antesten....
Werd mal ein wenig in Videos stöbern, vielleicht seh ich das mal irgendwo deutlich....


----------



## derchecker (1. September 2010)

das wirsd du in einem video nicht sehen.
aber du verstehst schon wie ich das meine oder?


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (1. September 2010)

Ja ja... Das versteh ich schon..... wie gesagt, werd das morgen mal antesten in Winterberg....


----------



## derchecker (1. September 2010)

als kleine Vorübung kannst du auch probieren, während dem Rollen das Hinterrad anzuheben. also einfach so wie ich gesagt hab Körperspannung aufbauen, indem du mit dem hinteren Fuß gegen das Pedal drückst und dann einfach die Füße anziehen und Gewicht nach vorne. Wennsd das kannst is auch der Weg zum Bunnyhop nicht mehr weit


----------



## Bikingschorsch (1. September 2010)

Probier vielleicht mal mit den Oberschenkeln oder Knien den Sitz einzuklemmen, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (1. September 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Probier vielleicht mal mit den Oberschenkeln oder Knien den Sitz einzuklemmen, dann könnte es klappen.



Das macht man aber nur beim no-hander (freihändig springen).


----------



## Bikingschorsch (1. September 2010)

den kann er dann auch machen, hauptsache er bleibt auf den Pedalen 
aber nützt das nichts? Weiß ich grad nich, müsste ich probieren.
Ist der No- Hand eigentlich schwierig oder mehr nur Kopfsache?


----------



## flyingscot (2. September 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> den kann er dann auch machen, hauptsache er bleibt auf den Pedalen
> aber nützt das nichts? Weiß ich grad nich, müsste ich probieren.




Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit No-Handern, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass gerade diese Details sicher nichts für Anfänger sind. Das normale "Verkeilen" zwischen Lenker und Pedale ist eine Grundtechnik beim Mountbiken ganz allgemein. Erst wenn man das beherrscht, sollte man sich an anspruchsvollere Tricks o.ä. wagen.


----------



## Rotschild (3. September 2010)

Hui höhrt sich übel an dein Problem,
ich glaube springen und droppen ist nichts für dich.

Du wirst dich früher oder später übelst aufrauchen...aber viel Glück und Spaß in W Berg


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (3. September 2010)

Ja wie? Ist nichts für mich? Soll ich jetzt mein Bike gegen nen Holland-Rad tauschen? Und nur noch Radwege fahren?

Ist ja nicht so dass ich es nicht lernen will. Und wenn ich mich mal dabei zerlege, ja nu.....
Ich springe ja auch die Drops und Doubles auf der DH-Strecke in Winterberg. Aber ab und zu geht der Kontakt schon mal flöten...Hab auch mal bei den anderen von uns geschaut. Die sagen wenn sie auf den Pedalen stehen können die ihren Fuß nicht mehr drehen, so sehr Grip haben die auf den Pedalen. Ich hingegen kann sie ganz locker von den Pedalen runter drehen....

Hab noch 8mm lange Madenschrauben, 3 mm länger als die Original. Die werde ich mal antesten. Zur Not andere Pedalen.
Wer fährt denn noch 661-Schuhe? In welcher Kombination mit welchen Pedalen?


----------



## derchecker (3. September 2010)

Mann ey, du verstehst es scheinbar nicht, andere Pedale Schuhe etc werden dir NICHTS nützen.Dein Problem ist einfach das du keine Körperspannung aufbaust(kann mir keine andere Ursache vorstellen). Mit der richtigen technik, gehts auch mit den lausigsten Pedalen einigermaßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumucklbj81 (3. September 2010)

Keine Sorge... Versteh dich schon.... Da muss da keiner ein provokantes "Mann ey" vorsetzen....

Ich versuch halt zu lernen und betreibe Ursachenvorschung.... Es geht ja auch schon wesentlich besser mit den Tipps und dem versuch mehr Körperspannung aufzubauen.... aber ab und an halt nicht.
Und jetzt habe ich mal bei den anderen geschaut und gesehen dass die Höllen-Grip haben.... Mit anderen schuhen und anderen Pedalen. Mehr nicht...


----------



## derchecker (3. September 2010)

> Es geht ja auch schon wesentlich besser mit den Tipps und dem versuch mehr Körperspannung aufzubauen


 
Sag das doch gleich!  Für mich hat sich das so gelesen, als wenn du unsere Tipps ignorieren und alles auf Schuhe und Pedale schieben würdest, aber wenn das so ist... 
Also ich würd dir raten, dass du dir das wirklich angewöhnst, dich mittels Körperspannung zu "verkeilen" und wenn das wie im Schlaf geht und du trotzdem noch Probleme hast kannst ja immer noch über andere Schuhe oder Pedale nachdenken.
Und lern den Bunnyhop, der wird dir echt helfen.


----------



## macmaegges (3. September 2010)

Pumucklbj81 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Pedale von Atomlab.
> Danke.




Ich auch.

Die Dinger sind eigentlich gar nicht so übel, nur das die Pins wirklich kurz sind.
Hab mir grössere Pins Besorgt und seit dem ist ruhe mit  vom Pedal rutschenden Füssen.


----------



## BlackDiver (3. September 2010)

Bist du vorher nur Clickies gefahren? War nämlich bei mir so als ich vom CC-Bike vor einigen Jahren auf Freeride umgestiegen bin hatte ich das gleiche Problem.Die Klicker halten die Pedale und man lernt die eigentliche Technik des verkeilens nicht.
Einfach öfter mit Plattform fahren u. wie schon gesagt zwischen Lenker und Pedale verkeilen,ist reine Übungssache.Das kann JEDER lernen.Dumme Kommentare einfach ignorieren


----------



## DH_Neuling (6. September 2010)

ich hab das selbe problem mit dem abrutschen von den pedalen.
wollte nur fragen ob ich das jetzt riochtig verstanden habe.
also man streckt den hinteren fuß leicht nach unten ab, in nem kein plan 45 grad winkel und den vorderen nach hinten.
hab ich das so jetzt richtig verstanden??
grüße Jan


----------



## Bikingschorsch (6. September 2010)

da kann ich dir mal nicht ganz folgen... aber wenn du es schaffst, auf der normalen Strecke mit dieser Körperspannung den hinteren Reifen in die Luft zu ziehen, müsstest du eigentlich auch bei Drops keine Probleme mehr haben. Auch beim Schweinehop ist die Spannung nötig...


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2010)

Das wichtigste ist die Verspannung zwischen Lenker und den Pedalen. Verschiedene Winkel zwischen den Pedalen bringen auch noch etwas, bei weitem aber nicht so viel.

Beispiel:




Die Pedale sind hier etwa senkrecht zur Verbindungslinie Tretlager-Lenker. Also genau in Richtung der Körperspannung zwischen Lenker und Pedale. 

Diese Pedalstellung mit der vorderen Ferse tief und hintere Ferse hoch hat vor allem bei ruppigen Bereichen Vorteile, z.B. in Steinfeldern.


----------



## DH_Neuling (6. September 2010)

was isn schweinehop??xD

okay das bild hat mir sehr geholfen prob ich gleich morgen mal 
thx


----------



## Bikingschorsch (6. September 2010)

schweinehop ist, wenn man auf flacher gerader Strecke mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufhüpft. Wenn du das Hinterrad in die Luft bekommst, müsste der auch gleich mal sitzen.


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2010)

DH_Neuling schrieb:


> was isn schweinehop??xD



Schweinehop = gleichzeitig mit beiden Rädern abspringen
im Gegensatz zum
Bunny hop = erst Vorderrad und dann Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_Neuling (6. September 2010)

ok cool thx 
wieder was gelernt


----------

